# Vintage Audi needed for photo shoot, Los Angeles



## mr vintage machine (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello,
I secure vehicles for the use in commercials, photo shoots, and other productions.
I am currently looking for a 1980's or 1990's Audi for a photo shoot taking place April 12 in the Los Angeles area.
Looking for dark colors, like green, blue, black, dark grey, gold, dark silver, etc. Maybe RED. Will look at other colors too. Prefer stock looking. Slight mods might be ok.
If you know anyone who has this type of car, they can email photos and contact info to [email protected]
ALSO looking for 80's Landcruiser, 80's/90's VW Golf, 80's Honda Civic hatchback
I need to see pics and book these cars asap.
There is pay and the proper insurance in place.
Feel free to contact me anytime with any questions and for more info.
Thank you,
Gabriel Baltierra
Mr. Vintage Machine
http://www.mistervintagemachine.com
213-369-0281


----------

